# Emerald Dwarf Rasbora's - are these fish easy to keep?



## rrrrramos (Jan 24, 2008)

These guys come from possibly the cleanest, most unpolluted lake in the world. From what I've read (I've been looking into a small school of these guys too, just seeing if they'll work ok with my CPD's), they prefer mildly hard water, cooler water, and as per their original home, a clean healthy water. So a weekly (if not more) water change, if that's not already part of your regimen. Like CPD's, any type of food that would usually work out for most fish might be too big for these little guys. I've had it recommended to feed them Cyclops-eze and will be trying that out on my next trip to the LFS, but I've also been feeding mine with very finely crushed spriulina flakes and they seem to be fine with those as well. Lastly, they need a LOT of hiding places, but if the tank is heavily planted and has some type of hardscape they will be more than happy.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks for the info rrrrramos. So you already have some, or are you in the process of getting some? Didn't quite read it right.


----------



## rrrrramos (Jan 24, 2008)

I'm putting the order in this week. But they have the same requirements as Celestial Pearl Danio's, which I do have experience keeping. 
Also as a follow up to my previous post, I picked them up some of the cyclop-eeze and they love it. All of them, even the female, are noticeably more colorful, and they've also started to come out from hiding more. It costs a bit more than the other foods, but judging by the amount they were satisfied with last night, the stuff I got could last at _least _a year.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks bro. Take some nice pics when you get them. I want to see. Are you ordering through Invertz Factory?


----------



## rrrrramos (Jan 24, 2008)

I am. Gotta see if my brother is going to get anything so I can justify $15 in shipping for more than just 6 fish


----------



## rrrrramos (Jan 24, 2008)

Just figured I should update this thread for anyone looking. I ended up adding 5 of these to my tank with RCS. When I put them in the shrimp population was at about 30 or so maybe more. within about a month I had to move the 3 remaining shrimp to a new tank. These guys WILL eat your shrimp. Strangely though the CPD's never did. But once I added these guys I never saw another shrimp fry and then the adults started showing up with half their bodies missing...
Pretty cool fish otherwise!


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

I have quite a few of them. Great fish to keep. Although they tend to hide about 95% of the time. Ive only had them for a couple of months so maybe they are just in general a shy fish. 

-Orlando


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

rammos,

Thanks for the heads up man. Unfortunately I already got 20 of these lil guys in my 10g who've been adjusting quite well for the last 3 weeks. I just received my 20 RCS's from epicfish today too. I wasn't planning on the shrimp breeding but now you got me worried. I'll try to keep the fish well fed so they don't pick on the RCS's. **crosses fingers**

These fish are very shy like Orlando stated, but when they come out, they are pretty fun to watch... just make sure you don't blink or they'll disappear as fast as they appeared.


----------



## rrrrramos (Jan 24, 2008)

I'm sure the addition of some moss or other plant for the shrimp to hide in would hinder these guys' eating habits. Just feed them something bigger than what you'd feed CPD's.
I really like the fish though, mine have just recently started coming out of their shell and the males are getting really colorful, like the picture in the first post.


----------



## LS6 Tommy (May 13, 2006)

I have them in the "abandoned" 10 gal shrimp tank with some recently attained CPDs. 74-76* F, 7.4-7.6 Ph. I don't remember the exact GH/KH, but my water is pretty hard. After trying the same dried foods I feed the adult CPDs in my 58, the CPDs seemed finnicky. The EDRs are a little less so, but they've all taken to Hikari micro pellets & they're fattening up & starting to get more color. The EMRs are a little less timid than the CPDs so far. In time I assume they'll all be as outging as the CPDs in the 58 community tank. I say "Go for it!".

Tommy


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

rrrrramos said:


> I'm sure the addition of some moss or other plant for the shrimp to hide in would hinder these guys' eating habits. Just feed them something bigger than what you'd feed CPD's.
> I really like the fish though, mine have just recently started coming out of their shell and the males are getting really colorful, like the picture in the first post.


I think they're getting along fine with my shrimp. I don't notice any shrimp shells other than a new molt from one of the shrimp. I want more shrimp now lol. The fish have taken well to Hikari mini pellets and a little frozen bloodworms.


----------

